# Belkin Security Log



## skiabox (Nov 24, 2006)

I am getting some entries like :

**smurf** or **UDP flood** in the firewall log

Are these created by my devices or something else?

Thank you.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

outside attacks. normal stuff. happens all the time.

Smurf attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
UDP flood attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## skiabox (Nov 24, 2006)

I see.It is a wireless router.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Doesn't matter if its wireless. Attacks are coming via cable/dsl.


----------

